# leash or harness



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 22, 2012)

what would you guys say is the best harness/leash to use for ur tegu?


----------



## reptastic (Mar 22, 2012)

I just got my gu's harness's from ramblingrose, they are made by coastal size right


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 22, 2012)

ive hear leashes are bad because anything can slip out harnesses tegus cant escape well easily


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 22, 2012)

ramblingrose? i dunno wat that is lol


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 22, 2012)

_What ever type that fits and they can't get out of it.
Korben's still small enough for those leather strap iguana harnesses for now. As he grows I'll find a small ferret harness that fits. I still have Dinos dog harness that I use to take him to work in but don't know if Natsuki is big enough to fit it yet.

It's similar to this but with out the straps. If I remember correctly it's all mesh and slips on, but I could be wrong about that since it's been packed away for a while. I took him with me to the store to find one that fits.

http://www.petco.com/product/110236/Petco-Comfort-Control-Blue-Dog-Harness.aspx_


----------



## reptastic (Mar 22, 2012)

She's a member here, even with a harness you need a leash, I think you are reffering to a collar which would be a bad idea


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 22, 2012)

ill find something good and safe for her


----------



## reptastic (Mar 22, 2012)

How big is she?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 23, 2012)

she's like 2ft I'd say last time I measured her she was 28inch's


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Mar 23, 2012)

I wouldn't put a leash on an animal that size anyways, as they're not as bulky and big and still more rapidly moving. I would be a bit scared about her being outside in the first place. If she bolted, theres a high probability she'd be gone. Young tegus are really really fast.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 23, 2012)

shes gatta get outside so i have to find somthing its just not healthy for a tegu to not go outside on a nice warm day.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 23, 2012)

2'? I started my tegus(the ones that needed leashes) at 18" some even smaller, as long as the harness is appropriatly sized there is no danger, like I tell everyone worried about taking there reptile outside, get regular fecals and you'll be fine, I would never reccomend keeping a reptile inside unless its 1) nocturnal ie geckos, 2) too fragile ie anoles(even then you can get a portable mesh enclosure) or 3) they are heat sensitive ie uromastyx(unless its short periods) the need th suns uvb the lams we use don't come close to what they get when outside


----------



## AP27 (Mar 23, 2012)

I started my tegu with a harness at 28". I use a ferret one. But you should definately take it slow when getting them used to outside. They can get spooked easily when they're young or not used to it. I just started introducing Odin to the outdoors since he's used to the harness now. I just sit outside and form a little corral with my legs so he only has that little space and can't see very well the large open area surrounding him. It makes a big difference then just letting him be on the open ground. And I always have him on a harness and leash, kept close to me, and with a good hold on the leash just in case he gets spooked by something. 15-20min a day is all he gets right now until he gets more comfortable with being outside.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 25, 2012)

i found one its a farret harness it fits great and she cant get out of it. ill post pics soon


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Mar 26, 2012)

I use T-Rex lizard harness, although I did recently buy Kodo a kitten harness at the recommendation of someone on the forum (I think it was Chelvis, since I believe that's what he uses for his caiman lizard Bacardi). When Kodo gains a bit more weight I think the kitten harness will fit better, but the T-Rex harness works great. The only issue I have with it is is placement of the nylon leash; when Kodo walks he often scrapes his claws against the leash which frays the nylon and eventually ruins the harness. I'be gone through at least four of them at this point.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## m3s4 (Mar 26, 2012)

What kind of harness is that J? Looks really nice.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 27, 2012)

its a farret harness its nice and fits good


----------



## spark678 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice harness. I had a rabbit one I think and the clips were on the bottom which my gu did not like. He would always try rubbing it to get it off. I need to find one that secures on top.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 27, 2012)

yea mines the same lol she trys to get it off the first few mins then dosnt mind


----------



## reptastic (Mar 27, 2012)

They always try to get them off at first, she's looking great btw, I remember when she was a itty bityy gu lol


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 28, 2012)

thank you yea she has grown she's doing good except her tail is having issues again and I'm doing everything I can to fix it but nothing seems to be helping yet.


----------

